
Joe Armstrong on “Rhetorical Structure of Code” - m_sahaf
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2016-April/089009.html
======
pwilson14
> My feeling is that most problems have already been solved - but we write
> code because it's quicker to write code than discover it.

Fantastic quote.

~~~
mercer
> In a wiki if you click on a link and no page exists you are prompted to
> write some text - we could make a similar thing to develop programs.

This reminds me of my early days of programming where I managed to build
(relatively) complex apps/games in Delphi with only a murky understanding of
even the basics of programming.

I had only a vague notion of what a function/procedure was, for example, but
being able to drag a button onto the canvas, double-clicking it, and seeing a
text field where I could write code and refer to other elements made perfect
sense.

